# Plecostomus



## RipPanther1 (May 23, 2008)

Okay, so I've had my new 55 gallon tank set up for a few weeks now (I think about three weeks), and currently have five Red Eye Tetras, five Serpae tetras, five Glo-fish, and ONE neon tetra. I KNOW I should have a ton of them to have them shoal, but I've had six and this is the only one to survive from Walmart...I will get 9 more to replace them next weekend. 

I have about 20 silk plants, which are so beautiful, and about 50 lbs of black substrate (sand). I also plan to add some McFarlanes Water Dragons as decorations, and some huge/medium castles. Yes, I have plenty of room for them all. My fish are so happy, except my poor little neon. But when it gets some more friends, I think it will be okay.

My question!! Is it okay to have a Plecostomus in a tank that has sand substrate?? I've had plecos before, but they were in a huge pond outside, so I didn't know if they should only be in tanks with larger substrate or not. Thanks!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

The reason they were in huge ponds is because they can grow in excess of twelve inches and assuming you are talking about common plecos would out grow your 55 gal. Quickly. Not to mention the waste(poop) they create. :wink:


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

there is also smaller species of plecos that would do well in a 55 gallon. a bristle nose pleco (or busy nose as they are somtimes known) grow to about an average of 5 inches. the males develop growths that look like bristles on the top of their mouth (best place i can describe it) and the females dont usually have bristles. they eat algae, zucchini, algae wafers and other veggies, and they arent that high matinence. they do need driftwood to knaw on though.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Clown plecos also stay small.


----------



## RipPanther1 (May 23, 2008)

No no, the reason they were in a huge pond, was because I built the pond for my koi that I had, so I had a friend give me a large pleco to put in it.

I know there are smaller species of plecos, but my question was "Is it okay to have a Plecostomus in a tank that has sand substrate??"
I just wanted to be sure that the sand wouldn't be harmful to plecos. What other types of bottom feeders are good for a 55 gallon freshwater community tank?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

I think plecos would do ok in sand. Cories and loaches are other good bottom feeders and prefer sand.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I've got 9 juvenile bristlenose plecos and one *very* expensive L200 pleco in my tank with sand substrate. They're all quite happy and the picture of health. Sand is actually a much better substrate for them than rough gravel, which can hurt them as they spend so much time lying on the substrate. They will take up sand when they eat, but they spit the sand out of their gills and swallow the food.


----------



## RipPanther1 (May 23, 2008)

*^_^*



okiemavis said:


> I've got 9 juvenile bristlenose plecos and one *very* expensive L200 pleco in my tank with sand substrate. They're all quite happy and the picture of health. Sand is actually a much better substrate for them than rough gravel, which can hurt them as they spend so much time lying on the substrate. They will take up sand when they eat, but they spit the sand out of their gills and swallow the food.



Perfect, that's what I was looking for!

I think I may do one loach, a smaller species pleco, and maybe a cory. I haven't decided yet. Thanks for the information! Now I know it's safe to have any of them, minus the possible temperament of the pleco.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Loaches and cories both prefer to be in groups so I would do either a group of one or the other with the pleco. Research the loaches as I know they get to be varying sizes but Kuhli or Botia Striata I think would be ok. Here's a link to some info:
http://www.loaches.com/


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

jeaninel is right about the loaches- any loach that doesn't like to live in a group is going to be too aggressive and territorial for the tank.

you've already got over 45 inches of fish in your tank (including the 9 neons you intend on adding). granted, the inch per gallon rule usually ends up being wrong, but it's still a good guideline. you've also got a very crowded middle and will end up with not much top or bottom action. I'd recommend focusing on 1-2 shoaling species and rehoming/returning the rest. that will leave more room for you to mess around with stocking.

For instance, you could have a shoal of hatchetfish and 1 gourami on top. the current schoolers you decide on keeping would take care of the middle. the bottom could be a shoal of cories/loaches and a cool pleco. this would also leave space to add another fish that may catch your fancy later on.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

sorry for misreading the post  it was more because of the post above mine, i was just clearly it up sorry though. good luck


----------



## RipPanther1 (May 23, 2008)

southafrica1001 said:


> sorry for misreading the post  it was more because of the post above mine, i was just clearly it up sorry though. good luck


No, no. That's okay, since I can't seem to find many places that carry the other plecos mentioned. The brittlenose seems to be more commonly available. Thanks!


----------



## RipPanther1 (May 23, 2008)

okiemavis said:


> 1 gourami on top. the current schoolers you decide on keeping would take care of the middle. the bottom could be a shoal of cories/loaches and a cool pleco. this would also leave space to add another fish that may catch your fancy later on.



I wasn't keen on the hatchet fish, but I do love the gouramis and the cories/loaches would be good.

Thanks!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Glad to hear! There's plenty of other cool top-dwellers as well, that was just a suggestion. Halfbeaks are another strangely shaped top dweller. You could also have a *female* betta.


----------



## RipPanther1 (May 23, 2008)

*It's decided!!*

I'm getting three kuhli loaches (they are sooo cute!) and a couple gouramis for my tank. I'm also getting a power-head, to provide more oxygen and current.

I also added my McFarlane's dragons last night. Will post pictures this weekend!


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Kuhlis really do best in groups of 6+, so I'd suggest adding a few more. In smaller groups they tend to hide so much that you'll never see them.


----------



## RipPanther1 (May 23, 2008)

*Kuhli*

Well, I HAD four, but now I have three.

Not many pet stores in my area have them, and the one that does only offers a 48 hour warranty AND I have to have my water checked.

So, needless to say, I'm not buying fish from them anymore. I will get more Kuhli's as soon as I find a good pet store.

^_^


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

I'd recommend looking around online for your local aquarium society website. A lot of them have reviews of local fish stores where you can find the best one.


----------

